
Which is the weirdest programming language? - saqrais
https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-weirdest-programming-language/answer/Saquib-Rais?share=1
======
nickelbox
Weirdest? This is just a lolcode derivative, isn't it?

What I found more amusing is
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1703.10242](https://arxiv.org/abs/1703.10242) They even
implemented a 2d N-body solver.

